
How to set up a computer lab for less than $1500 with Raspberry Pi - rbanffy
https://opensource.com/article/18/3/computer-lab-school-raspberry-pi?sc_cid=70160000001273HAAQ
======
rasz
~$120 per station ($50+$50+$20) is a territory of perfectly fine Lenovo
T420/X220/T430/X230 laptops from recycling centers. Not hugely scalable, but
will work up to couple hundred units (can order that many with one phone call
in EU).

